# fiberglass repair



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

I've used too much hardener when mixing polyester resin.
You can tell you've made a mistake very quickly.
The crackling, popping and smoke give it away.

                                  


                                  ;D


Sanding is an expected part of the process.
Picture of the patch/repair would be nice to see... :-?


----------



## redfish5 (Jun 28, 2011)

I'll try to snap some pictures later on. I sanded the gel coat off in the spot I repaired because I read it won't adhere well to the gel coat. The edges of the fiberglass ended up running onto the gel coat however. Should I sand this part of the fiberglass down to the original gel coat, or is it not a big deal? It's the keel of a river hawk by the way if that makes a difference. I did the inside of the boat in that spot as well. Thanks for the help.


----------



## cstchristopher (Jun 17, 2011)

As stated above, too much mekp will be obvious.

As to too much resin, well the trick here is to make sure you are "bonding" the new fiberglass to the repair area and not having the new glass floating in a puddle of resin. The glass is the strength the resin is the glue.

For errant glass/resin use a razor blade and scrape it off. If the surrounding gelcoat in ok condition it will pop right off.
If not just sand it off prior the finishing the gelcoat.


----------



## redfish5 (Jun 28, 2011)

Thanks for the help. It seems to be hardening well, and appears pretty tough. I want to wait until tomorrow before sanding though. I bought a basic fiberglass repair kit from the auto store, and it uses polyester resin. I read this can absorb water. I wasn't planning on reapplying gel coat since I'm not worried about the appearance of the patch. However, should I put something over the patch once it cures to keep out water?


----------



## cstchristopher (Jun 17, 2011)

Correct. You should put something over the repair. Even if youre not concerned about looks, you can get a disposable sprayer and gelcoat repair kit...spritz it on there and forget about it. Or continue, wet sand polish ect.

I am assuming no bottom paint?


----------



## redfish5 (Jun 28, 2011)

I'll look into a small gel coat patch. I'll include a picture of my boat. The bottom is the same green gel coat you see on the sides. The patch is located just ahead of the forward bench seat (not pictured). I can take pictures of the actual patch later if it will help. Thanks for your advice, this is my first time working with fiberglass.


----------



## Brett (Jul 16, 2008)

I'm too lazy to gelcoat a small patch 
so a can of krylon spray paint in a matching color works for me.


----------



## cstchristopher (Jun 17, 2011)

Agreed...Krylon/Rustoelum should be fine for this app.
I was approaching this as if it were a boat that lived in a slip or on a mooring. Thats not to say you cant use this as a little practice for a repair that you want to look nice. Most boat mfgrs will sell small amounts of gel for repairs.


----------



## redfish5 (Jun 28, 2011)

Nope just a little boat to catch some bream and use for duck hunting. Now you can see why I wasn't too worried about the looks ;D. Thanks again for all the help, glad I didn't take it somewhere to have it done. Besides the fact that I had a crack in the boat it is kind of fun to work on your own boat.


----------



## redfish5 (Jun 28, 2011)

I have finished the fiberglass patch now I just need to seal it. You said the krylon spray paint will work. I have leftover from an old project a little bit of pettit flat marine enamel paint. Will this work as a sealant? I am wanting this patch to last in the long run so just want to make sure I do it right. Keep in mind the patch is on the underside of the boat so it will be in the water all the time.


----------

